# does anyone have a giant rabbit?



## foxxy cleopatra

a gorgeous big giant rabbit has been in my local pets at home for AGES...im getting attatched to it....however...im a student, therefore i havnt got alot of money, how much does the medical care cost...and the hutch/cage ect? and my house near uni has got a small back garden...can i keep them indoors? my house at home has a big garden but it wont always be there. Should i even consider getting a rabbit?


----------



## Guest

What, like this one?


----------



## ColeosMummy

FREE SPIRIT said:


> What, like this one?


i knew it wouldnt take u long


----------



## ColeosMummy

no i dont sorry x


----------



## sarah1984

From what I know, and I dont know much about giant rabbits, they are a big commitment and not the easiest of pets to have because of their size. I would of thought vets costs could be quite costly too, a lot more than a normal rabbit anyway......


----------



## sullivan

Yes you can keep them as house rabbit but you have to rabbit prove your house wires and cables and any eletrical stuff. They can be a bit chewey and i wouldnt leave a rabbit out with out you being there. The large breeds usually have a good temprement. You have to think of the 50 odd pounds to neuter, Injections one for VHD which is viral hemerrage diease, A one for mixyimotosis.{sorry spelt wrong} Then your have to consider cost for hutches as to be honest i feel a giant rabbit would be to big to be housed in a normal indoor cage as they are to big and need the space i wouldnt consider less than 8ft in lenght and enough height for the rabbit stood on hind legs. At a min the bigger the better. Your also have to think of Claw clipping unless you do it your self and teeth checks. Then food, hay, wood chippings, and veg, They may be to much for you at this moment in time being on a long income . Not being nasty but you may find you havent the space where you are if keeping it in digs. {quote if im wrong } Pets do have a habit of costing alot more than you think and you never know when it will need further vet treatment. I i was you id wait. I feel a giant rabbit would not be suitable at this time. Sorry.


----------



## sarah1984

From what I know too pets at home charge a ridiculous price for giant rabbits, compared to say what a breeder would charge....


----------



## sullivan

Id never buy a pet from pets at home as had a bad experience before with a pet from there. Also have friends that have said the same. A rescue if you really need a pet or a breeder is best. A poorly breed rabbit can have a lot of probs and cost you alot of money. Trust me i know from experience. Not saying rabbits dont make good pets but alot of people do not realise there needs. Its good you have asked for advice and not gone straight ahead with out any thought it proves you have the needs of a pet in mind.


----------



## Guest

ColeosMummy said:


> i knew it wouldnt take u long


LOL...Damn... you know me too well....hey your'e just as bad   :001_tongue:


----------



## ColeosMummy

oh dear xxxxx


----------



## mms81

I bought a rabbit (although not a giant rabbit) recently and she is a real joy to have but rabbits do need more care and attention than you'd think. The constant supplies you will need for a giant rabbit will be expensive (especially for a student) and there are regular visits to the vet for nail clipping and vaccinations to be considered, as well as having the rabbit spayed/neutered. You would probably be better off waiting until you've finished your studies when you'll have more time and money.


----------



## Aud's_Mum

sullivan said:


> Yes you can keep them as house rabbit but you have to rabbit prove your house wires and cables and any eletrical stuff. They can be a bit chewey and i wouldnt leave a rabbit out with out you being there. The large breeds usually have a good temprement. You have to think of the 50 odd pounds to neuter, Injections one for VHD which is viral hemerrage diease, A one for mixyimotosis.{sorry spelt wrong} Then your have to consider cost for hutches as to be honest i feel a giant rabbit would be to big to be housed in a normal indoor cage as they are to big and need the space i wouldnt consider less than 8ft in lenght and enough height for the rabbit stood on hind legs. At a min the bigger the better. Your also have to think of Claw clipping unless you do it your self and teeth checks. Then food, hay, wood chippings, and veg, They may be to much for you at this moment in time being on a long income . Not being nasty but you may find you havent the space where you are if keeping it in digs. {quote if im wrong } Pets do have a habit of costing alot more than you think and you never know when it will need further vet treatment. I i was you id wait. I feel a giant rabbit would not be suitable at this time. Sorry.


I agree Sullivan. I used to have two giant house bunnies and they were incredibly hard work. Giant bunnies shouldnt be kept in any kind of hutch as they just aren't big enough. Mine were 'free range' in the kitchen, and i let them out in the garden supervised when i was at home.

The vaccinations / neutering / feeding and general care costs an absolute fortune. You need to be 100% committed to this kind of pet, and be prepared for untimely illnesses.

I loved having mine around and i'm glad i had the experience, but honestly, i wouldnt have another house rabbit!

I'd wait a while too, and do lots of research. If you do decide to get one, be prepared, and try not to line the pockets of [email protected] as the costs for a giant bunny there are ridiculous!


----------



## Guest

FREE SPIRIT said:


> What, like this one?


that would be nice with pastry and black pud:001_tongue::001_tongue::


----------



## Aud's_Mum

borderer said:


> that would be nice with pastry and black pud:001_tongue::001_tongue::


Is that really appropriate for a rabbit forum borderer? :


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> that would be nice with pastry and black pud:001_tongue::001_tongue::


That's just awful ...i hate black pudding :lol::lol::lol:



Aud's_Mum said:


> Is that really appropriate for a rabbit forum borderer? :


Yeah....should be on a cookery forum


----------



## Aud's_Mum

FREE SPIRIT said:


> That's just awful ...i hate black pudding :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Yeah....should be on a cookery forum


Oh very mature.


----------



## foxxy cleopatra

thank you for everyones opinion  and i think your right...i really shouldnt get one...its 79 pounds at pets at home...but ive already named it  i hope someone nice buys it  
thanks again everyone...


----------



## Aud's_Mum

foxxy cleopatra said:


> thank you for everyones opinion  and i think your right...i really shouldnt get one...its 79 pounds at pets at home...but ive already named it  i hope someone nice buys it
> thanks again everyone...


I think you've made the right decision - well done for being mature about it all. I know its hard seeing them in [email protected] - my heart goes everytime i'm in there


----------



## Guest

Aud's_Mum said:


> Is that really appropriate for a rabbit forum borderer? :


sorry will use onions instead:001_smile:


----------



## Aud's_Mum

borderer said:


> sorry will use onions instead:001_smile:


Gosh you are funny! forgive me if i don't laugh 

Anyhoos, off to join the cat forum to see if i can get some sensible conversation!


----------



## Guest

Aud's_Mum said:


> Gosh you are funny! forgive me if i don't laugh
> 
> Anyhoos, off to join the cat forum to see if i can get some sensible conversation!


do they like rabbit pie on cat forum:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

borderer said:


> do they like rabbit pie on cat forum:thumbup1:


:lol::lol::lol: Shall we go see


----------



## sullivan

foxxy cleopatra said:


> thank you for everyones opinion  and i think your right...i really shouldnt get one...its 79 pounds at pets at home...but ive already named it  i hope someone nice buys it
> thanks again everyone...


Thats very over priced my mate paid £45 from a very good breeder. Think there seeing some coming who ever buys it at that price. Still wouldnt buy from them they arent good pet shops mate.


----------



## crofty

Rabbits cost alot, you have to be prepared for vets bills, they need fresh veg and hay everyday plus pellets as a supplement. They need vacc as others have said and will need to be spayed if female or living with another bun. I would not buy at any pet store they are the reason there are an estimated 33,000 buns in rescues. There are giants you can rescue, if there isnt one local you can go on the forum at Rabbit Rehome - Adopt an unwanted bunny from a rescue centre, we often organise people local to you to do a home check and everyone is really helpful at helping with different legs of the journey


----------



## hazyreality

I've got a pair of New Zealand Whites. Mercedes and Mclaren. They are great fun but hard work, and they normally need alot of exercise.
I have them in a L Shaped Hutch with 8ft one way, 6ft the other plus a 2nd story bed which is about 2ft square, and they get a run around the garden anytime they can be bothered to come out, lol. I do all the claw clipping and teeth checking myself so thats not too bad, they do cost alot at the vets tho. Neutering for my male was £45(he did bite every member of staff at the vets! he's never bit me!) 

I didn't actually know I had brought New Zealands until about a month after when they kept on growing! A person I know then said he bred them and sold them to the pet shop. the guy knew what they were wanted to get rid of them and told me they were a medium cross breed. and 2 females and it turns out male and female(glad we figured that out in time!)

I definately wouldnt buy from [email protected] - they are not 'litter trained' as they say they are. Not a great track record of health(i've got one from there missing a toe) And they are a stupid price, which is why its been there so long!

*Heidi*


----------

